# (Neurotic)Lion's TP-PT Survival Guide



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2004)

Start: 4/10/04

Yes I have lost my mind again and have thrown myself into yet another masochistic program.  Hopefully this one draws some blood more to follow.


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

Good luck Manic!  Should be lots of fun!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Good luck bro.  Hope you dont get off'ed too soon


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2004)

Post-Poned, my weekend was too much fun.  I'll have to get my girlfriends schedule today and plan out this weeks workouts from that should be Tuesday when I start now, but I have to double check.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2004)

Wide-Grip Pull-Ups (to chest): 8 , 8 (I weigh 190)
Barbell Row (underhand grip):160x8,160x8 
Lying Leg Curls:88x8,88x8 (1 leg at a time) 
Barbell Curls (straight bar):130x8,130x8 
Hammer DB Curls: 45x9, 45x9
Calf Raises: 265x8, 265x8
Barbell Shrug: 265x8, 265x8
Some crunches

45 min. total

This feels weird coming off of Optimized Volume Training with the supersets and 6-0-2 tempo's.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Manic,

Some nice weights


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

Good Luck   Nice curls


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea no kidding!  Do you have measurements?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Where are you...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2004)

4/15
Squats: 290x9 290x9
Quad Extensions: 110x9 110x9
Incline BB Press: 195x9 195x9
DB Flyes Inc:50x8 50x8
Military DB Press: 50x9 50x9
Close Grip Bench:160x8 160x6 
Skull Crushers:100x9 100x9

4/18
Wide-Grip Pull-Ups (to chest): 9 , 8 (I weigh 190)
Barbell Row (underhand grip):160x9,160x9 
Lying Leg Curls:88x9,88x9 (1 leg at a time) 
Barbell Curls (straight bar):130x9,130x9 
Hammer DB Curls: 45x9, 45x 9 right 8 left and 1 Left assisted
Calf Raises: 265x9, 265x9
Barbell Shrug: 265x9, 265x9


4/20

Squats: 290x9 290x9
Quad Extensions: 110x9 110x9
Incline BB Press: 195x9 195x9
DB Flyes Inc:50x8 50x8
Military DB Press: 50x9 50x9
Close Grip Bench:160x9 160x9 
Skull Crushers:100x9 100x9

4/22
Wide-Grip Pull-Ups (to chest): 8,8,6 (I weigh 190)
Barbell Row (underhand grip):160x8,160x8 ,160x8
Lying Leg Curls:88x9,88x9,88x9 (1 leg at a time) 
Barbell Curls (straight bar):130x8,130x8,130x5(pooped out didn't rest enough) 
Hammer DB Curls: 45x8, 45x8, 45x8 (struggled on the left but I got it this time) 
Calf Raises: 265x9, 280x9, 280x9 
Barbell Shrug: 280x8, 280x8,280x6 (oh that burns)


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2004)

Finally had time to myself tonight, Linda had to work and the kid didn't have any functions, mall outings etc. that I had to pick her up from.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn man, your BB curls are seriously impressive.  Why am I seeing so many reps!  9's all over the place.  Up the weight!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 23, 2004)

^ He is starting to like saying that 

Nice job Lion! So did you weigh 190 on both the 18th and 22nd?  j/k

And is the kid your kid?  Just curious I have 2 and they are wonderful.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 26, 2004)

I may be out, about 2 weeks ago I felt a twinge in my groin now it's become more of a dull pain, could be a hernia from what others tell me.  I don't know though, the pain seems to be higher than where everyone says hernias are and it sometimes feels like a burning sensation down my inner thigh.  I am hoping it's just a pulled groin I'm seeing the doc on Wed.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> ^ He is starting to like saying that
> 
> Nice job Lion! So did you weigh 190 on both the 18th and 22nd?  j/k
> ...




The kid is my GFs, she's 16 and too much trouble.  Why can't they all stay small and cute?


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats rough man!  Hope everything is ok.  Let us know how u make out.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 26, 2004)

I've alway's played through injuries, but this one is going to have to sideline me.  When I get pains in that general vicinity I start to worry.


----------



## maniclion (May 1, 2004)

I went to the Urologist Thursday and he diagnosed me with urine in the epididymis, he claims that I lift too heavy and forced urine the wrong direction into my sperm tube.  From reading several other things could have caused it though, like sexual activity with a full bladder or something hitting me in the stomach with a full bladder(that could be my dogs jumping in the bed early in the morning).  He told me to lay off the weights for 2 weeks and prescribed an antibiotic.


----------



## tucker01 (May 1, 2004)

Damn ML that doesn't sound like too much fun


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Damn   Get well soon!


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

sorry to hear that.  hope you get better quickly.  and don't you worry - TPs plan will be here when you're able to get back to the gym.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

Didnt know you shouldnt have sex with a full bladder!    Good to know!
  Good luck, man!  Hope you get well soon!


----------

